# What breed is my rabbit? *Updated with pictures. look 4 post #8.*



## Chikn Luva (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone know what breed my rabbit Snook is? 

He is black, brown, white, and maybe a little bit of grey. All I know is that his fur is no where close to a lionhead rabbit! 

I can't post pictures yet, so when I can, I will post some.


----------



## Legacy (Aug 12, 2011)

I think he is a black, brown, white breed with a little gray


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 13, 2011)

Legacy said:
			
		

> I think he is a black, brown, white breed with a little gray


x2.  LOL!   Sounds like you have a mixed breed.  Mixed breeds are just as good as pets or meat if you want than purebreds.  Enjoy your rabbit!


----------



## dbunni (Aug 13, 2011)

Without a pix it is impossible to answer.  But the color answer is a tricolor.  Few breeds allow this color combination (unless it is an otter or tan pattern).


----------



## Chikn Luva (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok. Il try to get pictures.


----------



## Chikn Luva (Aug 13, 2011)

It won't let me put them up yet.


----------



## Chikn Luva (Aug 13, 2011)

i think i have to have 10 posts


----------



## Chikn Luva (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok, here are the pictures







Sorry about the gigantic picture.

I think he is a Dutch mix?


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like it.  He has the pattern of a dutch.   Looks like someone was experimenting with colors and got a tri-color dutch.  

Sweet.  Are you planning on breeding or is this rabbit going to be a pet?   If breeding, I don't think tri-color will be allowed to qualify.  If pet, IMHO color doesn't matter.  Just as long as they are healthy.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like a Dutch mix to me!

And IMHO, if you are wanting to breed, get two healthy good quality purebred rabbits. There is more of a market for purebred rabbits then mix breed. And breeding just to have some bunnies to sell for pets never seems to be a good idea.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 14, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Looks like a Dutch mix to me!
> 
> And IMHO, if you are wanting to breed, get two healthy good quality purebred rabbits. There is more of a market for purebred rabbits then mix breed. And breeding just to have some bunnies to sell for pets never seems to be a good idea.


I agree that purebreds are more of a market than mixes, but mixes are really good for pets and if you mix well, meat.  I think breeding just because you feel like it and have no plans for the kits never seems to be a good idea.  

As long as you have future plans, and not just a whim, I think you can be successful in the rabbit business.  If you have no plans though, you only put more unwanted bunnies into the population.  And that's just wrong.  

Just my opinion.


----------



## Chikn Luva (Aug 20, 2011)

He is my pet. I have had him for a few years, and I just realized that I didn't remember what his breed is. I am not breeding (I am only young, and I wouldn't be able to take care of that many rabbits), and I am not eating him. He is just my adorable, funny, sweet, and calm bunny! I was just wondering what breed he is..


Thanks!!


----------



## manybirds (Aug 20, 2011)

Chikn Luva said:
			
		

> Ok, here are the pictures
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_zbBeuJnqLE/TZupHuObf4I/AAAAAAAAAG4/IhN_bO2vDdI/s1600/DSCN7304.JPG
> 
> ...


I cant tell for sure but it looks like rex fur. mini rex's come in almost any color. could it be mini rex dutch cross? of just mini rex?


----------



## manybirds (Aug 20, 2011)

Chikn Luva said:
			
		

> He is my pet. I have had him for a few years, and I just realized that I didn't remember what his breed is. I am not breeding (I am only young, and I wouldn't be able to take care of that many rabbits), and I am not eating him. He is just my adorable, funny, sweet, and calm bunny! I was just wondering what breed he is..
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


your never to young to take care of more rabbits. when i was only 5 years old i took care of 20 rabbits and cleaned all there cages once a week. when i was only 12 i got up and hand milked my dairy goats every morning plus took care of a few more goats  and lugged the wheel borrow out there and cleaned up after them all plus gave them hay and grain, did 4 pigeons 1 horse 20 chickens in various cages. fed watered and cleaned up after 17 ducks and geese, 2 guinea pigs, 2 guineas, 1 sheep, plus all the numerous show rabbits stuff like that.  although u where probably only thinking of a few rabbits?


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 20, 2011)

Chikn Luva said:
			
		

> He is my pet. I have had him for a few years, and I just realized that I didn't remember what his breed is. I am not breeding (I am only young, and I wouldn't be able to take care of that many rabbits), and I am not eating him. He is just my adorable, funny, sweet, and calm bunny! I was just wondering what breed he is..
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


I would go with Dutch Mix if you want to tell your friends what he is.  Tell them about the special patterns they have.  That Dutch bunnies come in all sorts of colors.   And if they ask what the mix part is I would say Mini Rex.  You can talk about their coats.  It's sounds like you have been very hands-on with your pet if he's sweet, funny and calm.  Good for you.  Rabbits are very interesting pets to have and realizing that you are not prepared to take on more is very wise.  You are aware of the responsibility of caring for a pet.  Enjoy learning from your pet and maybe when you get older you would like to go for more.  And if not, well you learned the love of taking care of a pet.  IMHO, the best lesson in life.  

And regarding the eating part, well that is a part of the life of a rabbit too.  They are a food source like chickens.   But they also make great pets too.


----------



## Chikn Luva (Aug 21, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Chikn Luva said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that people eat rabbit meat, but I would never... It just seems so um.. wrong or gross for some reason.


----------



## Chikn Luva (Aug 21, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Chikn Luva said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not aloud to have more than 1 rabbit... Anyways, I would have no where to put them...  One animal that I really want is some kind of parot. They are so nice! I have 1 rabbit, 1 parakeet, 2 dogs, and 6 chickens.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 22, 2011)

Chikn Luva said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gross or wrong to you, means a family eats for some.  Oh well, it is what it is.  Enjoy your pet rabbit!


----------

